
Anons fight panic after Sabu betrayal - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/03/everything-incriminating-has-been-burned-anons-fight-panic-after-sabu-betrayal.ars
======
ChuckMcM
Seems like mission accomplished for the FBI if this is the general state of
mind.

As I said waaay back [1], if you start picking on law enforcement (and the AZ
dump was where I first noticed it) then you really change the game
considerably.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2690297>

